
Creating Your Own Perl (extending Perl via CPAN modules) - draegtun
http://www.perladvent.org/2012/2012-12-16.html
======
draegtun
Not mentioned in this post but one of my favourite CPAN modules for
extending/fixing Perl is _perl5i_ \- <https://metacpan.org/module/perl5i>

